# Acv.



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

I have heard ACV is very good for budgies. I have one water dish in cage. Can anyone explain how much ACV you put in. And how often. And do they really need it?


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

There are heaps of threads on this topic? A quick search on ACV using the box in the left hand side panel will probably answer every possible question you could ever have on this topic.

Pretty much general concensus is that ACV is good for our birds as it is a natural probiotic. If you put a couple of drops in their water dish every 2nd or 3rd refill this should be enough. I use approx 1/4 tsp per 100ml, but you may want to try less till your birds get used to the taste.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Check out this thread and the link in it...

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/246897-apple-cider-vinegar.html?highlight=Apple+Cider+Vinegar


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Spend some time looking through the Budgie Articles Section of the forum.

There is a great deal of good information there right at your fingertips! *


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Just my 2 cents... My birds don't mind it , but it about knocked me out cold from the smell!! 
LOL
Really, there is a ton of info here about it.. I use it now to for the flock.


----------

